
Secret Court: FBI “Backdoor Searches” of Americans Violated the 4th Amendment - rahuldottech
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/10/secret-court-rules-fbis-backdoor-searches-americans-violated-fourth-amendment
======
badrabbit
Here's the thing,someone violating a constitutional right of a citizen does
notx carry a penalty. They basically get told "don't do thid anymore" ,worst
case they get a court order to cease the practice and if they don't a contempt
charge.

Perhaps deliberate removal of a citizens rights should carry a criminal
penalty? I mean,the highest law of the land does not carry a penalty against
officials that willfully ignore it?

------
Simulacra
Does it seem like the FBI largely goes unregulated? Since the nineties it
seems to have recessed into the dark, and operated without much oversight.

~~~
Aperocky
A quick thought on regulation:

1\. It will generate huge bureaucracy that will most likely be a huge overhead
both on money and time.

2\. The bureaucracy still have no idea what’s going on.

~~~
tareqak
Is status quo desirable? What would be desirable, and what would be necessary
to get there?

~~~
no_opinions
The rules change all the time and are subject to layers of oversight. See
[https://icontherecord.tumblr.com/](https://icontherecord.tumblr.com/)

\- FISA court (judicial)

\- House / Senate intel committee (legislative)

\- IC Inspector General (executive, they police the agency itself)

------
wpdev_63
FISA courts, fusion centers, stellarwind etc.

------
no_opinions
The FISA court ruling proves the system works. This is good news.

To those outside USA, FISA is like an intelligence related court.

From an earlier gov brief:

> Our government is tasked with protecting an interest of utmost significance
> to the nation - the safety and security of its people.

By definition, a government targeting its own citizens, except very exigent
circumstances, is not protecting its people. It's targeting them, what are
they? Are they a saboteur? A patsy?

I think the FISA court is finding the circumstances being put through under
these orders aren't very pressing issues.

A country's intelligence wants to stop spies, terrorists, and gain positive
foreign intelligence, they don't want psychopaths who feign ignorance of memes
getting their jollies off on destroying the lives of its own citizens.

Also, judging by the comments I read, I think users want a GDPR-like law to
protect their personal information when dealing a consumer setting. For stuff
related to OP
[https://icontherecord.tumblr.com](https://icontherecord.tumblr.com) and its
post relating to IC IG and FISA are US ways of oversight in that area.

